# placing nameplate in photo



## herb (Aug 7, 2015)

I seem to have a case of stupid when it comes to the nameplate being printed on my photo's.  I normally sign exhibition prints, but I have a bunch of letter size proofs that i will have to loan
to a gallery for future work.  I have successfully used the nameplate thingy in the print module, but somehow it is not responding. The only printing I got was in the middle of the photo.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 8, 2015)

So are you using the Print module to print to an attached printer or using the Export dialog to export to have printed at a lab?  And what's 'not responding' about the 'nameplate thingy' (what?  watermark?  identity plate?)


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Aug 8, 2015)

herb,

You probably want to use Watermark instead of Identity Plate. The Watermark Editor allows you to specify roughly where on the image to apply the watermark. There is no way to specify that for the identity plate. The plate always goes in the centre.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 8, 2015)

Hal P Anderson said:


> herb,
> 
> You probably want to use Watermark instead of Identity Plate. The Watermark Editor allows you to specify roughly where on the image to apply the watermark. There is no way to specify that for the identity plate. The plate always goes in the centre.



Huh? I hardly ever use it, but last time I checked you could place the Identity Plate anywhere you want, even underneath or above the image (if you use a template that doesn't fill the entire paper with the image).


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Aug 9, 2015)

Johan,

You`re right. I didn`t realize you could just drag the I.P. wherever you want it. So that`s probably what the OP needs to do.


----------



## herb (Aug 10, 2015)

Ok, sorry to be obtuse, Victoria- I am printing to an attached printer, and want my identity plate (watermark?) to show up in the lower right corner of the image, i.e for copyright issues.  The print module is where the "thingy" is located.  I was able to move the identity plate before, but somehow it is showing up in the middle of the photo.  seems like I have the watermark and identity plate comingled?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 10, 2015)

If you are trying to use the Identity Plate, then just grab it and drag it where you want it to be. 

If you are using 'watermarking', then choose 'Edit watermarks'. At the bottom of the dialog you'll see an option called 'Anchor'. That's where you set the position of the watermark in the photo.


----------

